# CA Rabbit Savvy Vets



## bunnydude (Jan 31, 2006)

The followingis a combination ofthe *House Rabbit Society* lists for Rabbit Veterinarians in California:Metro Bay Area & Inland 
Sacramento Valley 
Los Angeles County
Orange County
San Diego​The Petbunny listserver member recommendations at: http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/Vet_CA.html; the Association of Exotic Animal Veterinarians list at http://www.aemv.org; and Rabbits Only research and member recommendations. 

The listings are in order of *AREA CODE*.

(Please post updates including additions, deletions, recommendations and personal experiences in this thread).

* Dr. Klingborg and Dr. Lee* (PetBunny)
* Merced Veterinary Clinic*
3200 G Street
* Merced, CA*
(209) 383-0555
Recommended by: Verna Branco
Comments: For more serious problems, Dr. Klingborg is very good, younger and more familiar with bunny diseases. Dr. Lee does most of the dental work. He trims my Jet's teeth every three months and is wonderful with her. Dr. Lee also has bunnies of his own so understands how fragile they are.
Submitted: 3/01

* Dr. Barry Baum* (PetBunny)
* Center Sinai Animal Hospital*
10737 Venice Blvd.
* Los Angeles, CA* 90034
(310) 559-3770
Recommended by: Marcy Ellenbogen
Comments:...on Venice just west (1 1/2 blocks) of Overland. He is a great rabbit vet and I have been going to him for years. They are open 7 days a week and until 8pm during the week.
Submitted: 12/01

* Dr. Maria Castiglione* (HRS)
* Pacific Veterinary Center* 
23629 Hawthorne Blvd. 
* Torrance , CA* 90505-5603 
310-265-9511
*
Dr. Cassie Jones* (HRS)
* Point Vicente Animal Hospital* 
31234 Palos Verdes Drive West 
* Rancho Palos Verdes , CA* 90275-5361 
310-265-9511

* Frank Lavac, Jr., DVM* (HRS, PetBunny)
821 Dickson Street
* Marina Del Ray, CA* 90292
Phone: 310-828-45873
Email: [email protected]

* Ann Murata* (HRS, AEMV)
* Avian and Exotic Veterinary Care, Inc.*
3511 Pacific Coast Highway #A
* Torrance, CA* 90505
Phone: 310-325-3000

* Dr. Walter Rosskopf, Dr. Richard Woerpel *(HRS)
* Avian & Exotic Animal Hospital*
4871 W Rosecrans Ave.
* Hawthorne, CA* 90250
(310) 679-0693

* Dr. Schwartz *(PetBunny)
* Dr. Karen Shane* (PetBunny)
* Overland Veterinary Clinic*
3615 Overland Avenue
* Los Angeles, CA* 90034-6309
(310) 559-2424
Recommended by: Lydia G. Boland
Comments: Dr. Schwartz is very experienced with rabbits. He is also kind and compassionate. Dr. Schwartz is at Overland Monday-Thursday and Dr. Shane is there Friday-Monday. Dr. Shane is really good with bunnies and became a vet because of her love for bunnies.
Submitted: 12/04

* Dr. Anderson* (HRS, PetBunny)
* Calaveras Vet Hospital*
140 W. Calaveras Blvd
* Milpitas, CA* 95035
(408) 262-7200
Recommended by: Dianne W. ...has [treated] her rescue bunnies for years. He is very conservative, honest and caring.
Submitted: 11/01

* Dr. Cameron* (HRS)
* Dr McClenahan* (HRS)
* Cameron Veterinary Hospital*
1285 South Mary Ave.
* Sunnyvale, Ca*
(408)733-7501

* Dr. Govers* (HRS)
* Dr. Krick* (HRS)
* Dr. Klopfer *(HRS)
* West Valley Pet Clinic*
1360 De Anza Blvd 
* San Jose*
(408) 996-1155
* 
David Imboden, DVM* (PetBunny)
* Cathy Levy, DVM* (PetBunny)
* Mount Hermon Veterinary Clinic*
266 Mount Hermon Road
* Scotts Valley, CA* 95066
(408) 438-0803
Recommended by: Linda Jovich
Comments: some have found this clinic pricey
Submitted: 3/99
* 
Dr. Amy Lee* (HRS)
* Evergreen Veterinary Clinic*
1611 East Capital Expressway
* San Jose*
(408) 238-0690

* Dr. Lawrence, Dr. Littlehale, and Dr. Johnson* (HRS)
*Santa Clara Pet Hospital*
830 Keily Blvd.
*Santa Clara*
(408) 296-5857 

*Dr. Dean Beyerinck* (PetBunny)
* Dr. Kelly Jensen* (PetBunny)
* Dr. Jeff Bryan* (PetBunny)
* Irving Street Veterinary Hospital*
1434 Irving Street
* San Francisco*
(415) 664-0191
Comments: Dr. Bryan is the vet I go to for all of the rabbits that live in my house. Irving Street can be on the expensive side, but I find their expertise is well worth it.
Submitted: 3/4

*Central Marin Cat & Exotic Hospital* (HRS)
Office Phone: (415) 479-CATS
or (415)479-2287
WebSite: http://home.earthlink.net/~cmcats/

* Dr. Jill Chase* (PetBunny)
* Ocean Beach Veterinary Clinic*
4018 Moraga Street
* San Francisco*
(415) 664-9801
Submitted: 3/96

* Dr. Kris Codino *(HRS, PetBunny)
* Ross Valley Veterinary Hospital*
190 Sir Francis Drake Blvd.
* San Anselmo, CA* 94960
(415) 453-7372
Monday, 10:00AM to 7:00PM
Recommended by: Lydia Boland
Recommended by: Kathy Anderson
Recommended by: Deborah Beal
Comments by Lydia: She is absolutely wonderful with bunnies as well as all animals. She's a great and VERY compassionate vet if anyone is in the need of a rabbit knowledgeable vet and lives near by.
Submitted: 12/04

* Dr. Duskin* (HRS)
* Dr. Klnxdal* (HRS)
* Bay Area Bird Hospital*
2145 Tavavel
* San Francisco*
(415)566-4359

*Family Animal Hospital* (HRS)
943 Sir Francis Drake Blvd.
*Kentfield, CA* 94904
(415) 457-3724

* Dr. Graff* (PetBunny)
* Dr. Fischelman* (PetBunny)
* All Animals Emergency Hospital*
1333 Ninth Ave
* San Francisco, CA* 94122
(415) 566-0530
(415) 566-0531
Recommended by: Susan
Submitted: 2/03

* Dr. Alex Herman *(HRS)
* Dr. Lynn* (HRS)
All Pets Hospital
269 South Van Ness
*San Francisco, CA* 94110
415-861-5725

* Pet Emergency Specialty Center of Marin* (PetBunny)
901 E. Francisco Blvd.
* San Rafael (Marin County), CA*
(415) 456-7372
Recommended by: Lydia Boland
Comments: An excellent emergency hospital here in San Rafael. They see rabbits. I wouldn't say that everyone there is an expert but they certainly won't do anything that will kill your rabbit. I've brought one of my rabbits there twice and they are great.
Submitted: 1/00

*Dr. Powers (HRS)*
*Dr. Prupiper (HRS)*
* East Petaluma Veterinary Hospital*
* Petaluma, CA*
707-765-9098; 415-893-1554 (house calls)
Office hours: Monday and Friday; Housecalls: Tuesday, Wednesday, and Saturday

* Debra Scheenstra, DVM* (HRS, PetBunny)
* Novato, CA*
(House Calls) 415-893-1554

* Dr. William Gallant*
* Airport Pet Clinic*
2995 Alhambra Dr.
* Cameron Park, CA* 95682 
(503) 677-7387
* 
Dr. Wendy Beers* (HRS)
Dental Specialist
* VCA Albany Vet Hospital*
1550 Solano Ave.
* Albany, CA*
(510)526-2053

* Victoria Bruno, DVM* (PetBunny)
* Central Vet Hospital*
Central Blvd.
* Fremont, CA*
(510) 797-PETS
Recommended by: Tyger
Submitted: 3/99

* Dr. Dalmasso *(HRS)
* Alameda Pet Hospital*
2275 Buena Vista
* Alameda*
(510) 523-1626

* Dr. Bebia Friedman* (HRS)
* Dr. Patricia Smith* (HRS)
(Eye Specialists)
* Animal Eye Care*
1612 Washington Blvd
* Fremont, CA* 94539
(510)623-0444

* Rene Gandolfi, DVM, ABVP* (HRS, AEMV)
* Castro Valley Companion Animal Hospital*
2509 Lessley Avenue
* Castro Valley, CA* 94546
Phone: 510-582-6311
Email: [email protected] 

* Dr. Stephen Gardner* (HRS)
* VCA Albany Animal Hospital *
1550 Solano Ave.
* Albany*
(510) 526-2053

* Dr. Dennis Hacker* (HRS)
Animal Eye Specialist
10324 San Pablo Ave
* El Cerrito CA *94530
(510)559-1755

* Dr. Harvey *(HRS)
* Dr. Bynum *(HRS)
* Dr. Kim* (HRS)
* VCA Bay Area Pet Hospital*
4501 Shattuck Avenue
* Oakland*
(510) 654-8375
_Note: VCA treats rabbits from HRS National Shelter._

* Mission San Jose Pet Hospital *(PetBunny)
1844 Washington Blvd.
* Fremont, CA* 94539
(510) 651-0100
Note from Cindy: Dr. Demi Tanner, who was originally recommended, is no longer at the clinic. They have a new vet, Dr. Connally, who sees rabbits, but we have no info on this new vet.
Submitted: 3/99

* Dr. Carl Singer *(HRS, PetBunny)
* Noble Veterinary Clinic*
36 Barnes Ct.
* Hayward, CA *94544
(510) 537-3292
Recommended by: Rich Sievers
Comments: Call for Dr. Singer's schedule. Dr. Singer used to be at VCA Bay Area Animal Hospital in Oakland, before purchasing his own practice. From I-880, exit Jackson Street - East, Turn left on Soto, Turn left on Barnes Ct (first street), Clinic is just before Hayward Animal Shelter.
Submitted: 7/05

* Dr. Chris Stone-Payne* (HRS, PetBunny)
* Mission Valley Veterinary Clinic*
55 Mowry Ave
* Fremont, CA*
(510) 797-2323
Recommended by: Chris Swanson
Comments: She has a pet rabbit of her own and is very knowledgable...(w)hen we were discussing Pasturella as a possible diagnosis for Dandylion (turned out not to be, by the culture) she brought out books discussing treatments forbunny illnesses and discussed what treatments might be required.
Submitted: 9/97

* Dr. Taylor *(HRS, PetBunny)
* Dr. Williams* (HRS)
* Creature Comfort Veterinary Hospital*
2501 MacArthur Blvd
* Oakland, CA* 94602 
(510)530-1373
Recommended by: Susan
Comments: Dr. Taylor uses a wide variety of veterinary modalities in her care of rabbits: allopathic, homeopathic, Western herbs, flower essences, and Traditional Chinese Medicine including acupuncture. Chiropractic is available through her hospital. She is wonderful with my rabbits, willing to discuss questions and options, and very easy to work with. I recommend her wholeheartedly.
Submitted: ¾
* 
** Dr. Codino* (HRS)
* Dr. Nixon* (HRS)
Dr. Borgess (HRS)
* Dr. Jackman* (HRS)
* Acorn Veterinary*
1340 E. Covell Blvd ste 101
* Davis*
(530)753-7580

* Barry Dohner, DVM* (HRS, AEMV)
* Animal Medical Clinic - North*
3449 Highway 32
* Chico, CA* 95973
Phone: 530-343-1234
Website: http://www.animalmedicalclinic.net
Email: [email protected]

* Michelle Hawkins VMD Dipl. ABVP (Avian Practice) Assistant Professor *(HRS),
* School of Veterinary Medicine University of California, Davis *
* Davis, CA* 95616
530.752.1393 (ph)
530.752.7044 (fx)
* 
Dr. Nicki Kominek* (HRS)
* Bowman Veternarian Hospital*
100 Old Airport Rd.
* Auburn, CA* 95603
530-823-6306

* Dr. Bruce Lund DVM* (PetBunny)
* Best Friends Animal Clinic*
13895 Colfax Highway
* Grass Valley, CA* 95945
(530) 272-2817
Recommended by: Lisa
Comments: I brought my bunny in to be neutered. They gave him a complete physical and answered all of my questions until I felt comfortable about the surgery and the office. My bunnies surgery was on a Friday and the vets office phoned over the weekend to see how he was doing and they sent via mail a welcome/get well card to my home. Very kind, caring and compassionate staff in the entire office. He provides care for all exotic pets.
Submitted: 2/06

* Dr. Heidi Casale* (HRS)
* Dr. Andrea Glasser* (HRS)
* VCA Rossmoor El Dorado Animal Hospital *
10832 Los Alamitos Blvd. 
* Los Alamistos, Ca* 90720-2333
562-598-8621

* Dr. William Ridgeway* (HRS)
* Dr. Carl Palazzolo *(HRS)
* Long Beach Animal Hospital*
3816 E Anaheim St.
* Long Beach, CA* 90804
(562) 434-9966

* Dr. Rosanne Brown* (PetBunny)
* Rancho San Diego Animal Hospital*
2988 Jamacha Road
* El Cajon, CA* 92019
(619) 660-6767
Recommended by: Cindy Fisher
Submitted: 11/05

* Cabrillo Veterinary Hospital *(HRS)
(619) 225-9684
4138 Voltaire St., 1/2 block east of Catalina, *Ocean Beach*

* Dr. Jeffrey Jenkins* (HRS, PetBunny)
* Dr. Todd Cecil *(PetBunny)
* Avian & Exotic Animal Hospital*
2317 Hotel Circle South
* San Diego, CA*
(619) 260-1412
Recommended by: Cindy Fisher
Submitted: 2/06

*Dr. Ixchel Mosley* (RO)
*Eastlake Village Veterinary Clinic *
2260 Otay Lakes Road Suite 113
* Chula Vista* 91915
(619) 482-9100
Recommended by: SunnieBunnie Rabbitry
Very friendly and personable.Very knowledgeable in many area's of Rabbits. Ihighly recommend her. (Sheraises goats herself, so understands the concern and need for knowledgeable vets with "Exotic" pets) 
* Rancho San Diego Animal Hospital* (HRS)
(619) 660-6767
2988 Jamacha Rd, (off Hwy. 94), *El Cajon*
* 
Dr. Bronwyn Dawson* (HRS, RO)
* Vanderhoof Veterinary Hospital*
2234 Lake Avenue, Suite 101
* Altadena, CA* 91001
(626) 798-5901
Recommended by: maherwoman

* Sari Kanfer, DVM *(HRS, AEMV)
* Dr. Domotor's Animal House *
135 West Foothill Blvd.
* Monrovia, CA* 91016
Phone: 626-303-7881
Email: [email protected]

* Dr. Lori Pickell* (HRS)
* Dr. Valerie Tesauro* (HRS)
* TLC Pet Medical Center*
1412 Huntington Dr.
* So. Pasadena, CA* 91030
(626) 441-8555

* Dr. Ava Ackerman *(HRS)
*Belmont Pet Hospital*
539 Harbor Blvd.
*Belmont, CA*
650-593-3161
* 
Bridget Ferguson, DVM, ABVP* (AEMV)
* Holly Street Pet Hospital*
501 Laurel Street
* San Carlos, CA* 94070
Phone: 650-631-7400
Email: [email protected]

* Dr. Camille Fischer* (HRS)
*Holly St. Vet Hospital*
501 Laurel St.
*San Carlos, CA*
650-631-7400

* Dr. Griffin* (HRS)
*Spruce Pet Hospital*
135 S. Spruce Avenue
*South San Francisco*
650-873-6880

* Dr. Jane Johnson* (HRS, PetBunny)
* Dr. Nancy O'Day *(HRS, PetBunny)*
 Dr. Jennifer Koga* (HRS, PetBunny)
* Dr. Nakamura* (HRS, PetBunny)
* Adobe Animal Hospital*
396 First Street
* Los Altos, CA* 94022
(650) 948-9661
Recommended by: Carol Ranalli
Recommended by: Margie
Comments from Carol: A vet is on duty at Adobe 24 hours, 365 days a year. So if you have problems, questions in the middle of the night, they're available, unless they're dealing with an emergency. Primary vet: Dr. Johnson, another primary vet: Dr. O'Day
Comments from Margie (an HRS educator): Dr. Koga sees a ton of shelter bunnies, spays them as well, has cared for copious rescue bunnies (very intelligent, compassionate, realistic, diligent). Both Dr. Koga and Dr. O'Day seem to see the most bunnies. Dr. Koga has even performed bladder-stone surgery on my bunny at midnight as she is the swing-shift vet. Dr. O'Day is another excellent surgeon and bunny-savvy vet; both keep up on all HRS info... I have heard Dr. Johnson is good as is Dr. Nakamura.
Submitted: 11/01 

* Dr. Maria dePunzio* (HRS)
* VCA Bayshore Animal Hospital*
233 North Amphlette Blvd.
* San Mateo, CA*
650-342-7022

* Dr. Salinger* (HRS)
*White-Ivie Small Animal Hospital*
1111 El Camino Real
*San Bruno*
650-583-5039
* 
Dr. Carol Szymanski *(HRS, PetBunny)
Animal Eye Doctor
884 Portola Road (Same as Sand Hill Road West)
* Portola Valley, CA*
(650) 851-3244
Recommended by: Margie (an HRS educator)
Comments: I've seen this lady for years with bunnies for eye problems (runny one eye, conjunctivitis, blocked tear ducts). She knows her stuff and is very reasonable.
Submitted: 11/01

* Dr. Kenton Taylor *(HRS, PetBunny)
* Miramonte Veterinary Hospital*
1766 Miramonte Ave
* Mountain View, CA *94040
(650) 962-8338
Recommended by: Susan
Submitted: 2/03

* Dr. Voss* (HRS)
* Dr. Blount* (HRS)
*Mid Peninsula Animal Hospital*
1125 Merrill Street
*Menlo Park*
650/325-5671

* Dr. Anne Walker *(PetBunny)
* Dr. Camille Fischer* (PetBunny)
* Holly Street Pet Hospital*
501 Laurel St.
* San Carlos, CA *94070
(650) 631-7400
Recommended by: [email protected]
Comments: [Dr. Walker] is quite good
Submitted: 7/02
* 
Dr. Chapmond* (HRS) 
* Yokayo veterinarian Clinic*
2300 North State St.
* Ukiah, CA* 95482
707/462-8625

* Dr. Dale Olm* (PetBunny)
* Dr. Shelby Riddle* (PetBunny)
* Southampton Pet Hospital*
852 Southampton Road
* Benicia, CA* 94510
(707) 745-1135
Recommended by: Laura Hopeman
Comments: husband & wife who run their own practice...graduates of Cornell University... experienced bunny vets... trained under Dr. Carolynn Harvey ... Dr. Olm is also a certified veterinary acupuncturist and is acquiring additional training in homeopathic treatments... The exams are never rushed, and they are very open to questions and discussions about diagnostics and treatment.
Submitted: 1/00

* Karlton Pfann, DVM* (AEMV)
* Brandner Veterinary Hospital*
347 Lakeville Street
* Petaluna, CA* 94952
Phone: 707-762-3549
Email: [email protected]

* Dr. Dave Rupiper* (PetBunny)
* East Petaluma Animal Hospital*
1420-B South McDowell Blvd.
* Petaluma, CA* 94954
(707) 765-9098
Recommended by: Marian Parker
Comments by Marian: ...[F]ull-service clinic, but Dr. Rupiper also treats rabbits and other small mammals and is a certified avian vet as well...Dave is a great guy as well as a talented vet. His staff is wonderful as well...he really stays abreast of new developments in rabbit medicine. He has saved many of our pets over the years. If you are anxious in the waiting room, Larry, Dr. Rupiper's black lab, will come over to comfort you... Dr. [Debra] Scheenstra works at the clinic on Mondays.
Submitted: 2/04

* Lisa Schweid, DVM* (AEMV)
* Wikiup Vet Hospital*
130 Wikiup Drive
* Santa Rosa, CA* 95403
Phone: 707-573-8252
Fax: 707-573-0674 
Email:[email protected]

* Dr. Corey Thompson* (HRS, PetBunny)
* Animal Care Clinic*
1100 E. Monte Vista Ave.
* Vacaville, CA*
(707) 448-6275
Recommended by: Kay and Eric Nelson
Comments: In Vacaville, CA, we have been taking our bunnies to Dr. Corey Thompson, a UC Davis grad with extensive post-doc work for six years. He treated our 13 1/2 yr old bun, Poppy for many age-related problems as Pops got older. Dr. Thompson spent lots of time with our bunny and several times did research at HRS, and elsewhere, before recommending appropriate treatments. He thinks outside the box, and always finds "plan B", if the standard treatment for a problem doesn't seem to be getting excellent results.
Submitted: 8/05

* Dr. Tom Greek* (HRS)
* Yorba Linda Veterinary Hospital *
4872 Olinda St .
* Yorba Linda , CA* 92886 
714-777-2314 
Emergency: 949-654-8950 (Advanced Critical Care)

* Dr. Tia Greenberg* (HRS)
* Dr. Don Petersen* (HRS)
* Westminster Veterinary Group*
6621 Westminster Blvd. 
* Westminster , CA* 92683-3704 
714-899-1100

* Dr. Todd Kopit* (HRS)
* Stanton Pet Hospital *
8591 Katella Ave 
* Stanton , CA* 90680 2725
714-828-5891

* Dr. Wayne Kopit *(HRS, RO)
Brook-Ellis Pet Hospital 
18542 Brookhurst
* Fountain Valley , CA* 92708-6708 
714-963-0440
Recommended by: nose_twitch
Dr. Kopit was knowledgeable and very good at explaining things. The other vet there is good with rabbits too I've been told.

* Bruce S. Levine, DVM* (AEMV)
* All Care Animal Referral Center*
18440 Amistad Ste E
* Fountain Valley, CA* 92708
Phone: 714-963-0909

*Dr. Grace Matsuura *(RO)
Yorba Regional Animal Hospital
(714)921-8700
*Anaheim, CA*
http://www.yorbaregionalvets.com
Recommended by: bbgrl20
Is very knowledgable and will do everything in order to find out what is going on with your rabbit. The other vets at this hospital as well are very good, but Dr. Matsuura is the one who does all of the exotic surguries. I highly recommend her.

*All Pets Animal Hospital* (HRS)
(760) 634-2022
285 N. El Camino Real, Suite 105,* Encinitas*

* Carlsbad Animal Hospital *(HRS)
(760) 729-4431
2739 State St., *Carlsbad*

*Dr. Gary Gallerstein* (HRS, PetBunny)
* Dr. Carmine Bausone *(HRS, PetBunny)
* Acacia Animal Hospital*
1040 N. Broadway
* Escondido, CA* 92026
(760) 745-8115
Recommended by: Eileen
Submitted: 12/03

*Julie Moews, DVM *(AEMV)
* North Coast Veterinary and Emergency*
414 Encinitas Blvd.
* Encinitas, CA *92008
Phone: 760.632.1072
Email: [email protected]

*Dr. Marti Armington* (HRS)
* Dr. Regina Hansley* (HRS)
* Port Hueneme Animal Hospital*
701 E Port Hueneme Rd 
* Port Hueneme , CA* 93043513
805-488-4514

* Dr. Patrice Burroughs* (PetBunny)
* Dr. Susan Choy* (PetBunny)
* Bear Valley Animal Clinic*
2021 11th St.
* Los Osos, CA* 93402
(805) 528-0693
Recommended by: Diane
Comments: Dr. Burroughs is very rescue friendly and attends numerous exotic conferences, incuding the HRS conference in '96(?). She will consult with other experts if she has any questions. The Bear Valley Staff is very rabbit friendly as well.
Dr. Choy is the founder of Bear Valley Animal Clinic. She is an excellent surgeon and sees many Rabbits. Very rescue friendly. She consults with her associate Dr. Burroughs if she has any questions.
Hours:
Dr. Burroughs is in Mon-Wed 9-5:30
Dr. Choy is in Tues-Fri 9-5:30 and Sat 9-2
Submitted: 3/99

* Dr. Greg Haskell *(HRS)
* Adobe Animal Hospital*
3230 State Street 
* Santa Barbara , CA* 93105 
805-682-2556

* Dr. Karen Martin* (HRS)
* East/West Veterinary Clinic*
1625 E Thousand Oaks Blvd. Suite A
* Thousand Oaks , CA *91362 
805-496-2930

* Ann O'Brien, DVM* (AEMV)
* Noah's Ark Veterinary Clinic*
160 N. Fairview #5 
* Goleta, CA* 93117
Phone: 805-683-7788

* Dr. William Otto* (HRS)
* Carpinteria Veterinary Hospital *
585 Walnut Ave 
* Carpenteria , CA* 93013-2022 
805-684-3617

* Michael Rittenberg, DVM* (AEMV)
* Foothill Pet Hospital*
675 Cieneguitas Rd.
* Santa Barbara, CA* 93110
Phone: 805-967-0119
Website: http://www.cvmanet.com/foothillpetrittenberg 
Email:[email protected]

* Eric Westheimer, DVM* (AEMV, PetBunny)
Valley Animal Hospital
[email protected]
102 South Fairview
* Goleta, CA *93117
(805) 964-7755
Recommended by: Theresa Kuhnt
Comments: He works on birds, rodents, rabbits, reptiles, and more. Our rabbits and chinchillas all really like him and feel much better after a visit! For emergencies, he has a 24-hour clinic as back up.
Submitted: 8/02

* Dr. Shelly Wilson* (HRS)
* The Animal Doctor*
9308 Telephone Road 
* Ventura , CA* 93004 
805-647-8596

* Dr. Tiffany Margolin* (HRS)
* Animal & Bird Wellness Center *
2806 Townsgate Unit C
* Westlake Village , CA* 91361 
888-374-7387 818-592-0092 

* Dr. Misetich* (HRS, PetBunny)
* VCA Arden Animal Hospital*
407 Arden
* Glendale, CA*
(818) 246-2478
Recommended by: Jan
Comments: * When I took my Blanca in to him with what seemed to be a balance issue, he quickly discovered she had mites and was just reacting weird. He took a scraping of this crud on her tush...and showed me under the microscope ---it was CRAWLING!!! I have 21 bunnies and...this meant ALL those babies had to be treated with ivermectin - TWICE. t took 2 trips the first time (couldn't fit them all into my car) - and I could only do it on a day he wasn't in. But the VCA vet techs helped me unload the car, weighed and treated each of my babies, and were just so nice! When I was done, petrified of what the cost would be, and they told me Dr. Misetich had left word to charge me "herd rate" - which was a HUGE discount.
Submitted: 3/01

* Dr. Daniel M. Reimer, DVM* (HRS, PetBunny)
* Adler Veterinary Clinic*
16911 Roscoe Blvd.
* North Hills, CA* 91343
(818) 893-6366
FAX (818) 891-3617
Recommended by: Tom Speer
Hours: M-F 08:30-20:00, Sat 08:30-17:00, Sun 10:00-16:00
Submitted: 8/99

* Dr. Clyde Pitts* (PetBunny)
* Studio City Animal Hospital*
11800 Ventura Blvd
* Studio City, CA* 91604
(818) 769-1338
(818) 769-3552
Recommended by: Marcy Ellenbogen
Comments: East of Laurel Canyon. He is very knowledgeable about rabbits. They are open 7 days a week.
Submitted: 12/01
* 
Dr. Amy Worell* (HRS, PetBunny)
* All Pets Medical Center *
7606 Fallbrook Ave 
* West Hills , CA* 91304 
818-883-2600
* 
Dr. Sharon Barth* (PetBunny)
* Aptos Animal Hospital*
10404 Soquel Dr
* Aptos, CA*
(831) 688-4242
Recommended by: Meg McRoberts
Submitted: 3/99

* Dr. Sarah Hawklyn* (PetBunny)
* Dr. Kathy Calvert* (PetBunny)
* Dr. E.V. Sharp* (acupuncture) (PetBunny)
Creekside Veterinary Hospital of Soquel
2505 Main St.
* Soquel, CA* 95073
(831) 462-8989
Recommended by: Meg McRoberts
Comments: Dr. Sharp...is doing a lot of acupuncture on rabbits -- is having a lot of success with the head tilt and arthritis cases [recommended only for acupuncture]. Submitted: 3/99

* Dr. Michael Murray* (AEMV, PetBunny)
* Dr. Shannon Thomas* (PetBunny)
* Dr. Amy Wells* (PetBunny)
Avian and Exotic Clinic of Monterey
2 Harris Court, Suite A1
* Monterey, CA *93940
(831) 647-1147
Recommended by: Meg McRoberts
Recommended by: Kat Kattanek
Comments: Emergency service also available.
Submitted: 8/05

* Pacific Veterinary Emergency Service* (PetBunny)
1980 41st Ave.
* Capitola, CA* 95010
(831) 476-0667
Comments: Will take rabbit emergencies evenings, weekends, and holidays.
Recommended by: Meg McRoberts
Submitted: 3/99

* Carmel Mtn. Ranch Veterinary Hospital* (HRS)
(858) 592-9779
11925 Carmel Mountain Road, off I-15, *San Diego*

* Irene Cote, DVM* (AEMV)
* Cote Animal Hospital *
8915 Towne Center Drive
* San Diego, CA* 92122
Phone: 858-452-7100
Fax: 858-452-7545 
Email: [email protected]

* Grand Animal Hospital* (HRS)
(858) 272-1320
1033 Grand Avenue, *San Diego*
* 
Michael Christianson, DVM* (AEMV)
7499 Lakeside Dr.
* Riverside, CA* 92509
Phone: 909-685-0415
Email: [email protected]
* 
Vicki Craig, DVM* (AEMV)
* Woodcrest Veterinary Clinic *
11488 Ladd Ave.
* Moreno Valley, CA *92555
Phone: 909-780-3250
Email: [email protected]

* Dr. Franklin C. Crowder, DVM* (PetBunny)
* Pedley Vet Hospital*
6363 Pedley Road
* Pedley, CA* 92509
(909) 685-5224
Recommended by: Sue
Comments: He is the absolute best. He is on the HRS list. I have trusted all my babies to him, and would never, ever go anywhere else ... we found him through the Humane Society. They use him themselves.
Submitted: 7/99
* 
Dr. Ann McDowell *(HRS)
* Chaparral Pet Hospital *
195 W. Foothill Blvd. Suite A
* Claremont , CA *91711 
909-625-1561 (Emergency 909-621-3164)

* Nancy Modglin, D.V.M. *(HRS, PetBunny)
* Tri City Pet Hospital*
ALTERNATIVE MEDICINE (herbal, acupressure etc.) ONLYNO SURGERY
25837 Business Center Dr. Suite C
* Redlands, Ca* 92374
(909) 796-4277
Recommended by: Dorothy Rae
Comments: She specializes in bunnies, cats, and dogs. She seems very knowledgable and definitely understands that the bunnies are truly family members, not just pets. Her office staff is nice to the humans and good with the furry ones.
Submitted: 3/00
* 
Marsha M. Birdsall, DVM* (HRS, PetBunny)
* Hazel Ridge Veterinary Clinic*
4347 Hazel Avenue
* Fair Oaks, CA *95628
(916) 965-8200
Recommended by: Evie Casillas
Comments: She...helped me out financially with my Jelly-Belly-Bean (RIP). She is absolutely wonderful and is a very kind hearted person who loves animals and even had the courtesy to send me a card after Jelly's death.
Submitted: 1/98

* Dr. Marianne Brick* (HRS)
* Madison Avenue Veterinary Clinic*
8520 Madison Ave.
* Fair Oaks, CA *95628 
(916) 961-1541

* Dr. Kelly Byam *(HRS)
* Abel Pet Clinic*
9098 Laguna Main St. #1
* Elk Grove, CA* 95758
(916) 684-6854

* Dr. Melissa Gates* (HRS)
* Cordova Veterinary Hospital*
2890 La Loma Dr.
* Rancho Cordova, CA* 95670 
(916) 363-9443

* Dr. Stacey Gillis* (HRS)
* Atlantic Street Veterinary Hospital/Pet Emergency Center*
1100 Atlantic Street
* Roseville, CA* 95678 
(916) 783-4655
This is an emergency/after hours clinic

* Dr. Anne Gray* (HRS)
Bradshaw Veterinary Clinic
9609 Bradshaw Rd.
* Elk Grove, CA* 95624 
(916) 685-2494
* 
Dr. Christine Holden* (HRS)
* Dr. Julia Larson* (HRS)
* Loomis Basin Veterinary Clinic*
3901 Sierra College Blvd.
* Loomis, CA* 95650 
(916) 652-5816

* Dr. Vickie Joseph* (HRS, PetBunny)
* Dr. Gary Forney* (HRS, PetBunny)
* Dr. Corrine Popke* (HRS)
* Dr. Mira Sanchez* (HRS)
Bird & Pet Clinic of Roseville
3985 Foothills Blvd.,
* Roseville, CA* 95747 
(916) 773-6049

* Dr. Sandra McRoberts* (HRS)
* Dr. Laura Rensink* (HRS)
* Petcare Veterinary Clinic*
1014 Douglas Blvd.
* Roseville, CA* 95678 
(916) 791-9599
Low-cost spay and neuter services

* Dr. Ken Pawlowski*
* Banfield Folsom (PetSmart)*
2705 East Bidwell St.
* Folsom, CA* 95693 
(916) 817-2538

* Dr. Jyl Rubin* (HRS)
* Mobile Vet Connection*
7438 Cardwell Ave.
* Orangevale, CA* 95662 
(916) 989-0738

* Dr. Charlotte Tomich *
* Rancho Cordova Animal Medical Center*
3342 Mather Field Rd.
* Rancho Cordova, CA* 95670 
(916) 362-1863

* Dr. Becky Van Riper* (HRS)
* Dr. Karyn McCulloch* (HRS)
* Elk Grove Veterinary Hospital*
8640 Elk Grove Blvd.
* Elk Grove, CA* 95624 
(916) 685-9589

* Dr. Linda Zucca* (HRS)
* All About Pets*
6104 San Juan Ave., Ste. 2
* Citrus Heights, CA* 95610 
(916) 722-0400

* Dr. Ruth Adams, DVM* (HRS, AEMV)
* Dr. Leslie Garrow* (HRS)
* VCA Cottage Animal Hospital *
1590 Boulevard Way
* Walnut Creek, CA* 94595
Phone: 925-935-9080
Fax: 925-935-2453

* Adobe Pet Hospital* (HRS)
1543 First St.
* Livermore, CA* 94550
* Dr. Sandy Dressler-Block and Dr. Michelle Kapty *
(925) 449-4228

* Dr. Wendi Aengus, MS, DVM* (HRS)
* Valley Veterinary Hospital*
1780 Ygnacio Valley Rd.
* Walnut Creek*
(925) 932-2420

* Louisa Asseo DVM* (AEMV) 
* Hillcrest Veterinary Hospital *
2211 Morello Avenue
* Pleasant Hill, CA* 94523
Phone: 925-676-1909
Fax: 925-676-3106

* Dr. Laura L. Becker* (HRS)
* Dr. Koski *(HRS)
* Four Corners Veterinary Hospital*
1126 Meadow Lane
* Concord, CA*
(925) 685-0512

* Dr. Elisa Dowd* (PetBunny)
* Tassajara Vet Clinic*
3436 Camino Tassajara
* Danville, CA*
(925) 736-8387
Submitted: 3/96

* Dr. Melanie Ellis *(HRS)
* Dr. Shann Ikezawa* (HRS)
* Dr. Lori Siverling* (HRS)
* Dr. Michele Dodd* (HRS)
* Dr. Eric Snook* (HRS)
* Bishop Ranch Veterinary Center*
2000 Bishop Drive
* San Ramon*
(925)866-8387

* Leslie Garrow, DVM* (AEMV)
* VCA Cottage Animal Hospital *
1590 Boulevard Way
* Walnut Creek, CA* 94595
Phone: 925-935-9080
Fax: 925-935-2453

* Dr. Michelle Kapty* (HRS)
* Dr. Robert Stannard *(HRS)
* Adobe Pet Hospital*
1543 First St.
* Livermore*
(925) 449-4228

*Sandra Lafferty, DVM *(RO)
*Oakley Veterinary Medical Center*
3807 Main Street
*Oakley, CA* 94561
925-625-3722
Recommended by: BunnyLovers
Very reasonable cost for spay on female rabbits as well as an excellent general knowledge with regards to bunnies.

* Dr. Gene Nagel* (HRS)
* Dublin Veterinary Hospital*
7410 D Amador Valley Blvd.
* Dublin*
(925) 828-5520

* Dr. Josie Thompson* (HRS)
* Dr. Troscalair* (HRS) 
* Civic Feline Clinic*
2030 North Broadway 
* Walnut Creek*
(925) 930-9226

* Dr. Wendy Wallace *(HRS)
* Four Seasons Animal Hospital*
3210 Old Tunnel Rd.
* Lafayette*
(925) 938-7700

* Dr. Douglas Coward* (PetBunny)
* Animal and Bird Clinic*
24912 Chrisanta Drive
* Mission Viejo*
(949) 768-3651
Recommended by: Cindy Fisher
Submitted: 3/99

* Dr. Daryl Mabley *(HRS)
* Arbor Animal Hospital* 
14775 Jeffrey Road , Suite F
* Irvine , CA* 92620-2669 
949-551-2727

* Dr. Gayle Roberts* (HRS, PetBunny)
* Northwood Animal Hospital*
13925 Yale
* Irvine*
(949) 559-1992
Recommended by: Cindy Fisher
Submitted: 3/99


----------



## nose_twitch (Apr 5, 2006)

In the Orange County area:

Brook-EllisPet Hospital
*(714) 963-0440 *

*18542 Brookhurst St, Fountain Valley, CA**
*
*Wayne Kopit DVM*

*Dr. Kopit was knowledgeable and very good atexplaining things. The other vet there is good with rabbitstoo I've been told.

[line]Added :thanks:
*


----------



## bbgrl20 (Apr 10, 2006)

Dr. Grace Matsuura
Yorba Regional Animal Hospital
(714)921-8700
http://www.yorbaregionalvets.com

Is very knowledgable and will do everything in order to find out what is going on with your rabbit. The other vets at this hospital as well are very good, but Dr. Matsuura is the one who does all of the exotic surguries. I highly recommend her.


[line]
*Added:thanks:*


----------



## bunnydude (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks to BunnyLovers for contributing this listing:
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Knowledgable vet in my area--Sandra Lafferty, DVM, Oakley VeterinaryMedical Center, 3807 Main Street, Oakley, CA, 94561--925 625 3722--veryreasonable cost for spay on female rabbits as well as an excellentgeneral knowledge with regards to bunnies.

[line]*Added:thanks:*


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 13, 2006)

I posted this in the thread containing the fact that things were getting updated in the vet listings, and then realized I should post it here, too. 

Here's the vet I took Maisie to today. They were really sweet, and the doctor was really knowledgable about bunnies, and gave me an information packet about bunnies just in case (which she should have, given Maisie's my first bun and I just brought her home in Feb...despite the enormous amount of info I've gained from THIS SITE  ), so I totally recommend her. 

It's Vanderhoof Veterinary Hospital
2235 N. Lake Avenue, Suite 101
Altadena, CA 91001
626-798-5901
Dr. Bronwyn Dawson

The front desk people were really sweet, too, and they even gave me a discount on the services! The exam was supposed to be $60, and they discounted it to $50 because they had to do x-rays and a couple of shots, so she knew it added up. 

Great place!

[line]*Added:thanks:*


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Aug 6, 2006)

*San Diego area:
*
*Eastlake Village Veterinary Clinic* 
Dr. Ixchel Mosley
2260 Otay Lakes Road Suite 113
Chula Vista 91915
(619) 482-9100


Very friendly and personable.Very knowledgeable in many area's of Rabbits. Ihighly recommend her. (Sheraises goats herself, so understands the concern and need for knowledgeable vets with "Exotic" pets ).

[line]*Added:thanks:*


----------



## Offspring2099 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Dr. Daniel M. Reimer, DVM* (HRS, PetBunny)
*Adler Veterinary Clinic*
16911 Roscoe Blvd.
*North Hills, CA* 91343
(818) 893-6366
FAX (818) 891-3617
Recommended by: Offspring2099


Already mentioned, but I would like to put in a good word for him. Seems to know everything I've ever read prior to me telling him. Friendly, goes out of his way. A+.


----------



## Gussy (Mar 1, 2007)

*I was just looking for one in SF and realized that this:*

*Dr. Jill Chase
*Ocean Beach Veterinary Clinic
4018 Moraga Street
San Francisco
(415) 664-9801

*is now this:*

3619 California St
San Francisco, CA 94118
(415) 422-0701


----------



## osprey (Jun 29, 2007)

For excellent low cost spay/neuter in The Bay Area, there is the Palo Alto Clinic. We use them for many of our Rabbit Haven rescue bunnies:

Palo Alto Animal Services
* 3281 E. Bayshore Road, Palo Alto, California 94303
*(650) 496 5933
*
*http://www.city.palo-alto.ca.us/police/animal/health/neuter.html


----------



## Roxie (Jul 26, 2007)

"In the Orange County area:

Brook-EllisPet Hospital
*(714) 963-0440 *

*18542 Brookhurst St, Fountain Valley, CA**
*
*Wayne Kopit DVM*

*Dr. Kopit was knowledgeable and very good atexplaining things. The other vet there is good with rabbitstoo I've been told."
[line]Actully Dr. Kopit is my friends dad. The vets office is very small so i a m sure iit can handle anything!
*


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 19, 2007)

Couple of rabbit-savvy Emergency Vets in the *San Fernando Valley* area:

* TLC Pet Medical Centers*
1412 Huntington Drive.
S. Pasadena, CA
626-441-8555
Open 24 hrs.

* Eagle Rock Emergency Clinic*
4254 Eagle Rock Blvd. #B1
Los Angeles, CA
323-254-7382
Open from 6pm-8am

Both have rabbit savvy veterinarians...but they're not always there, so you'd have to call first.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 12, 2007)

I believe Dr. Charles Misetich at the VCA Arden Animal Hospital is already on the list, but I thought I'd also add the wonderful lady we went to see this past Monday for Fiver's first vet check-up:

*Dr. LeeAnn Limburg*
VCA Arden Animal Hospital
407 W Arden Blvd
Glendale, CA 91203
(818) 246-2478

She was obviously very rabbit-savvy, and when the whole check-up was over, nails trimmed, and we were ready to go, we learned that she'd waived all his fees, because he was a rescue! :shock:

What a wonderful trip to the vet! :biggrin2:

Edited to add: they also called me up yesterday to check and see how he's doing!


----------



## osprey (Nov 19, 2007)

Dr. Carolynn Harvey has moved practices. She is now at Chabot:

Dr. Carolynn Harvey
Chabot Veterinary Clinic
20877 Foothill Blvd.
Hayward, CA 94541
(510) 538-2330


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 3, 2007)

*From the list above:*



*Michael Christianson, DVM* (AEMV) - Disconnected phone number
7499 Lakeside Dr.
*Riverside, CA* 92509
Phone: 909-685-0415
Email: [email protected]
*
Vicki Craig, DVM* (AEMV) - No longer sees rabbits 
*Woodcrest Veterinary Clinic *
11488 Ladd Ave.
*Moreno Valley, CA *92555
Phone: 909-780-3250
Email: [email protected]

*Dr. Franklin C. Crowder, DVM* (PetBunny) - No longer sees rabbits
*Pedley Vet Hospital*
6363 Pedley Road
*Pedley, CA* 92509
(909) 685-5224
Recommended by: Sue
Comments: He is the absolute best. He is on the HRS list. I have trusted all my babies to him, and would never, ever go anywhere else ... we found him through the Humane Society. They use him themselves.
Submitted: 7/99



Anyone know of a good vet in the Riverside, Moreno Valley area?


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 3, 2007)

From the BunnyLuv site here.

[font="Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica"]Dr. Ann McDowellâ Chaparral Pet Hospital  
195 W. Foothill Blvd. Suite A 
 Claremont , CA 91711  
909-625-1561 (Emergency 909-621-3164)

Edited to add this one:

[/font]Dr. Nancy Modglin
23837 Business Center Dr. Ste C
Redlands , CA 92374-4514 
909-796-4377

[font="Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica"] 
Let me know if there's a problem with that one (PM me)...
[/font]


----------



## mamabotanica (Jan 5, 2008)

Here's my experience thus far with rabbit vets in LA:

Dr. Creighton at Highland Park Animal Hospital is superb! 
She knows my bunnies and loves them like her own. She only works on Fridays and SAturdays though.

Dr. Dawson at Vanderhoof (Altadena) wasn't my favorite. I took my rabbit in who had broken his leg (I was in such a state!). I didn't feel much of the staff was very caring (except one great warm woman who gave me a hug) and Dr. Dawson didn't seem very empathetic. She told me my options were to either put him down or amputate. I scheduled the amputation (couldn't do it until Wednesday) and called Dr. Creighton who put me in touch with (drum roll please)...

Dr. Frank Lavac at VCA Wilshire (Santa Monica) who took a look at the x-rays and his leg and said, "I think we can pin it". His manner was caring but still professional and even funny (he's seems to have a very dry sense of humor). 
The staff there was really friendly, real, and humorous - they seem to enjoy what they do. 
I think it's expensive (not much more than the amputation was going to be though) for regular stuff like spays and neuters but for times when you need real help for your animal I think they are likely among the very best in the area!
Thanks,
Joan


----------



## Becknutt (Feb 19, 2008)

Dr. Zagorsky - Riverside County

12220 Pigeon Pass Rd. Suite L~ Moreno Valley, CA 92557
[email protected]~ Phone: 951-924-5884~fax: 951-924-5884

http://www.pigeonpassah.com/

Seems very good, and very caring. Comes highly recommend. I found an old friend happened to be working in the office. Will update after Floppys surgery tomorrow. She was wonderful during our pre-op visit today.


----------



## okiron (Mar 19, 2008)

VCA Rossmoor-El Dorado Animal Hospital
10832 Los Alamitos Blvd
Los Alamitos, CA 90720 
Phone: (562) 598-8621
Dr. Glassel
*She's done Nilla and Lumi's speuters and she will do Lilith and Chubbs' speuters. I don't like the company but the people who work there has always been good to me and the doctor is knowledgable. She does speuters for local rescues at discounted prices. She will give you a discount for rescue/adopted rabbits.

*Huntington Beach Veterinary Hospital
724 E Utica Ave
Huntington Beach, CA 92648
Phone: (714) 536-7591
Dr. Levine
*He has not seen my rabbits just my rat but we've talked about rabbits and he is VERY knowledgeable. I LOVE him and would take him to see all my animals but the hospital doesn't accept Care Credit (my only form of payment right now) or he'd be my one and only doctor. He was slavetoabunny's rabbit doctor when she lived out here and she's told me what a wonderful doctor he was to her rabbits. I would recommend him to everyone.

*All Creatures Care Cottage
1912 Harbor Boulevard
Costa Mesa, CA 92627
Phone: (949)642-7151
Dr. Chapman and Dr. Pasco (the only 2 doctors)*
I would not recommend this place to my worst enemy. I should not know more about the animals than my doctors. Dr. Pasco especially should not waste anyone's time by seeing a rabbit. All he knows is what the House Rabbit Society's website says, no real hands on knowledge. They are also one of the most expensive vets in Orange County, something that infuriates me if I'm getting horrid service.
*


----------



## missyscove (Jul 26, 2009)

Studio City Animal Hospital is already listed
"Dr. Clyde Pitts (PetBunny)
Studio City Animal Hospital
11800 Ventura Blvd
Studio City, CA 91604
(818) 769-1338
(818) 769-3552
Recommended by: Marcy Ellenbogen
Comments: East of Laurel Canyon. He is very knowledgeable about rabbits. They are open 7 days a week.
Submitted: 12/01"

but...

I'm now an employee there, just for the summer. All but one of the vets sees rabbits, so there is always someone there to see them. They also see all sorts of exotics.
Dr. Pitts is great but sometimes he's a bit old school.

One of my personal favorites is Dr. Keri Franco who looked at Fiona for me just today.

They're open Monday - Saturday from 7:30 am until 7:00 pm and Sunday from 9:00 am until 3:00 pm.
They also offer boarding services.


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 9, 2010)

*mamabotanica wrote: *


> Here's my experience thus far with rabbit vets in LA:
> 
> Dr. Creighton at Highland Park Animal Hospital is superb!
> She knows my bunnies and loves them like her own. She only works on Fridays and SAturdays though.
> ...



I 2nd Dr. Lavac! He is fantastic - I take Baxter! there for treatment; Dr. L will call to checkup on how the treatment is going; but they are expensive for surgery (they quoted me $500 to have my kitten spayed :shock.. But would trust his knowledge.

2421 Wilshire Blvd
Santa Monica, CA 90403
*(310) 828-4587*


----------



## Pipp (Apr 3, 2010)

New clinic address:


Bruce S Levine DVM,
Bird & Exotic Clinic of Orange County
San Clemente Veterinary Hospital
1833 S El Camino Real
San Clemente, CA 92672
(949) 492-5777


----------



## okiron (Aug 27, 2010)

If this doesn't belong here, feel free to delete and I'll make a thread. 

If anyone on this site can give me some feedback on Dr. Linda Zucca @ All About Pets in Citrus Heights I would appreciate it. She's also listed as a herp vet on another forum and it makes me weary that she'd see all types of animals. After what we went through at All Creatures Care Cottage (18th post) I'd like to know what we're getting into before we need a vet.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 27, 2010)

*okiron wrote: *


> If this doesn't belong here, feel free to delete and I'll make a thread.
> 
> If anyone on this site can give me some feedback on Dr. Linda Zucca @ All About Pets in Citrus Heights I would appreciate it. She's also listed as a herp vet on another forum and it makes me weary that she'd see all types of animals. After what we went through at All Creatures Care Cottage (18th post) I'd like to know what we're getting into before we need a vet.


It's not a vet I've ever heard of or anything, but it's fairly usual to end up with an "exotics" vet. The vets where I work would see just about anything - from cats and dogs to african crowned cranes to iguanas to macaws to rabbits to monkeys.

You might call and see how often they see rabbits to get a better feel (my vet certainly gets more rabbits in than cranes).


----------



## okiron (Aug 27, 2010)

*missyscove wrote*


> It's not a vet I've ever heard of or anything, but it's fairly usual to end up with an "exotics" vet. The vets where I work would see just about anything - from cats and dogs to african crowned cranes to iguanas to macaws to rabbits to monkeys.
> 
> You might call and see how often they see rabbits to get a better feel (my vet certainly gets more rabbits in than cranes).


Lol well if it's a usual thing then I'm going to start self diagnosing a lot more!  Out of the 3 vets I've taken "exotic" animals to, only 1 saw everything under the sun and barely knew anything about any of them. The other 2 stuck to small mammals and actually knew what they were doing. I prefer my vet knowing more than I do when an issue arises.


----------



## BunnyLove06 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have been going to Acorn Vet Clinic in Davis, CA since I found Dr. Codino on the HRH website.

Both *Dr. Kris Codino* and *Dr. Joy Jackman* are wonderful and caring doctors there! I love that place!

(www.acornvetclinic.com)

I have gone to the UC Davis Vet Medical Teaching Hospital (in Davis, CA) to have Sammy neutered and Daisy spayed. Dealing with the front desk is a hassle, but *Dr. Kristin Sinclair* is absolutely wonderful. She performed both surgeries for my babies, and was great with following up and answering all questions I have. If it wasn't for her, I would have never gone back there after dealing with the front desk!

(http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/vmth/)


----------



## goneforbaroque (Oct 14, 2010)

Dr. Richard Turner (DVM)
Arbor Pet Clinic
819 N Sacramento St
Lodi, CA 95240-1252 
(209) 334-4257

I'm originally from the bay area but I'm going to school in Stockton so didn't really know any local vets. This guy was recommended to me by a friend who brings her rat to him. He's in Lodi, which is significantly closer than Sacramento. He is an exotic animal vet but also sees dogs and cats. Although he is a bit gruff with people and seems like he's in a hurry (which he is because his place is always packed!) he knows his stuff and is very gentle with the animals. The premise is clean and well maintained and his staff is helpful and very prompt in answering the phone and returning calls. His clinic was quite a find, especially for the Stockton/Lodi area.

Also, this guy truly is an exotic specialist. He has even doctored animals at the Micke Grove zoo in Lodi.


----------



## nmccarthymd (Oct 25, 2010)

All of the vets at Long Beach Animal Hospital are very rabbit-savvy. In addition to Drs. Ridgeway and Palazzo, my kids have seen Dr. Michele Baccaro and Dr. Claudine Seto, both excellent rabbit vets.



Also, when I lived in the San Fernando Valley I used to take my kids to Dr. Linda Knox at Chatsworth Animal Hospital. I don't know if she's still there, but she was superb.



Cheers, Diva

new on this forum:sickbunny:


----------



## mmainwaring (May 31, 2011)

Have an update. Dr. Sari Kanfer is no longer at Dr. Domotor's. 4/2010 she opened her own practice in Pasadena.

Exotic Animal Care Center 2121 E. Foothill Blvd Pasadena CA 91107

626-405-1777. :biggrin:


----------



## mmainwaring (May 31, 2011)

Dr. Kanfer sees ~80% rabbits as well as all other exotics.


----------



## MagPie (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok can anyone from the Sacramento area recommend a good vet in the area?

I've been to Mather Pet Hospital and to be honest I don't have very good feelings about the place.


----------



## avonangel23 (Oct 6, 2011)

*BunnyLove06 wrote: *


> I have been going to Acorn Vet Clinic in Davis, CA since I found Dr. Codino on the HRH website.
> 
> Both *Dr. Kris Codino* and *Dr. Joy Jackman* are wonderful and caring doctors there! I love that place!
> 
> ...


Unfortunately Dr.Sinclair no longer works there..I was told she went back to Michigan. Another great vet there is Dr. Olivia Petritz. And I agree with you, the front desk people are horrible, and the fees are outrageous. IMHO they are outstanding for emergencies but not as a primary vet.


----------



## MagPie (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok thought I would add my thoughts on two Sacramento area vets.

First Mather Pet Hospital, will never take my rabbit there again. Does not seem to see rabbits often, nor really care. Neuter prices are decent. Prices there were cheap. This is the one I am talking about:
*Dr. Charlotte Tomich* (not sure if it was her that I met with)
*Rancho Cordova Animal Medical Center*
3342 Mather Field Rd.
*Rancho Cordova, CA* 95670 
(916) 362-1863


Second I went to was Bird and Pet Clinic in Roseville and I saw Dr. Stewart, their bunny expert.She wasable to save Harvey's ear and she clearly adores bunnys! I will now only take him there. Prices are tad more expensive, but totally worth it.

Also, the Sacramento SPCA has a good low cost spray and neuter clinic, which does rabbit neuters for $35 (not sure about spays, but it should be much more). I had Harvey done there and he came out good. They don't provide pain meds tho. You either have to call back if the rabbit is in pain and they will give you some or talk to your regular vet. They do follow ups if needed. I don't know those prices, since Harvey didn't need a follow up.


----------



## avonangel23 (Oct 16, 2011)

*MagPie wrote: *


> Ok thought I would add my thoughts on two Sacramento area vets.
> 
> First Mather Pet Hospital, will never take my rabbit there again. Does not seem to see rabbits often, nor really care. Neuter prices are decent. Prices there were cheap. This is the one I am talking about:
> *Dr. Charlotte Tomich* (not sure if it was her that I met with)
> ...


I found some low cost spay Neuter info for you. The sacramento Spca Spays rabbits for $65 and Neuters for $35. If you are a resident of roseville or placer county there is a website: http://www.placerspca.org/snap.htmwhere you can get info for low cost spay/neuter vouchers. The bird and pet clinic participates with that voucher program. Also the pacific vetrinaryclinic in stockton does rabbit spay and neuters but they are a little on the pricey side. They charge $125 for spays, and $100 for neuters...but a bad thing is that they don't give you any pain meds for the rabbit because he is not a rabbit vet and he beieves a rabbit will heal on its own.


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm looking for a vet in Sacramento. I would go to Davis but my mom always gets lost there so I avoid it as much as possible for her sake. (Live in Sac county. Mom hates downtown too) I've been searching for a vet for about a month to prepare for my first bunny who I should get within the next 2 weeks. All help is welcome.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 15, 2012)

I recently moved to Pomona to attend Western U's vet school. Timmy is in a bout of stasis so I called around this morning to several vets (including the one that is supposed to give me free exams on campus) and ended up at Chaparral Pet Hospital with Dr. McDowell as none of the other hospitals had rabbit vets in that day. She was really thorough and explained things to me without dumbing them down too much. She assured me that I had done everything right so far (simethicone, aspirin and critical care) and prescribed the same treatment for him that I would have given myself (it's tough being a vet student because I can do all the research but don't have the license or the drugs to actually treat). While I was waiting she even brought out her dentistry textbook for me to look through. 
She's already on the list but I wanted to second the recommendation. 

Dr. Ann McDowell (HRS)
Chaparral Pet Hospital 
195 W. Foothill Blvd. Suite A
Claremont , CA 91711 
909-625-1561 (Emergency 909-621-3164)


----------



## Bizzybunny (Oct 14, 2012)

Jeffrey Jenkins in San Diego is one of the best in the industry treating rabbits. 

http://www.drexotic.com/

I have had vets confer with him for specialist treatment as well as taken my own rabbits to him. If you have a hopeless case he is your man to fix it.

2317 Hotel Circle South Suite C
San Diego,California 92108-3310
Telephone: (619) 260-1412


----------



## U4iK (Nov 30, 2012)

Dr. Dana Tashjian VMD
All Creatures Hospital, Inc. 
3665 Via De La Valle 
Del Mar, CA 92014
(858) 481-7992
Dr. Tashjian is a superb Veterinarian that specializes in dogs, cats, and most improtantly pocket pets and exotics. She cares about your pet, and has helped treat many of my friends and families pets in the past. I would highly recommend bringing in your bunny to her for anything from Spaying/Neutering, annual exams, and for treating illness'. 5 out of 5 star rating in my books.


----------



## KaylaBun (Mar 3, 2013)

Dr. Jeffrey Jenkins with Avian and Exotic Animal Hospital moved to 1276 Morena Blvd. San Diego, CA 92110

Dr. Stout was my vet at this hospital and she is FANTASTIC!


----------



## Junior_Babbeeyy (Apr 10, 2013)

Abby Pet Hospital
4508 E Ashlan Ave, Fresno, CA
559-442-1127

Rabbit spay/neuter 
(Very Affordable)


----------



## Niki Tyler (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow! You guys are wonderful! My vet (s) are both on the longest list - that being Birt and pet Clinic and Loomis Basin. I am in Roseville, CA. I read one link and it gave me hope ... I thought there was no treatment for a parasite infection (based on a different link I read). I think that must be what he has as it cannot be arthritis since he is having involuntary muscle movements - so I printed the information you all provided and will be taking it with me. Thank you all for your warm responses...I don't know anyone who has bunnies like I do so to connect here makes me not feel alone. I'll be praying that I'll be giving you all a wonderful update when I we get back!


----------

